# Polpettone, or Stovetop Meatloaf



## turmeric (Dec 23, 2006)

Just tried making this and I'm being _mightily_ tempted to the sin of gluttony! I've already had 2 pieces, that's quite enough! Temptation loves company, so...

*Polpettone*

2 eggs
1 tsp. salt
I Tbsp breadcrumbs (use a good French or Italian bread)
2 cloves garlic
1 lb. ground beef (you can mix w/ground pork if desired)
5 mozzarella slices
3 slices of ham.

Mix ground beef, eggs,breadcrumbs, salt, chopped garlic and roll out on a piece of waxed paper. Lay the ham slices on, then the cheese. Roll the whole thing up. Put oil in a large, deep skillet, and cook for 10 minutes on one side at med. heat with a lid on. Turn the loaf and cook for another 10 minutes, add sauce (below) and cook with the lid on for approx. 45 more minutes.

*Sauce*

3 Tbsp. olive oil
1 c. white wine
1 c. broth
1/2 onion
pinch rosemary
a little flour.

Mix all ingredients, chopping the onion of course, and add to the meatloaf after it's cooked for 10 min. on each side.

This is so delicious, and unusual with the ham & cheese inside. Ummmm!


----------

